# I got a Free Ariens 922010 Today



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I scored a free model 922010 Ariens today! One of the people I have done some repairs for asked me if was interested in her dads old snowblower that he was getting rid of, she didn't know anything about it, but I said sure. I pull up to his house and there it is, a 1975 Ariens 24 inch blower.  He also had a lawn mower for me that I took. I drained out the old gas and put some fresh gas in, and after 2 primer pulls it started right up. Not sure what to do with it yet. Thinking just a good cleaning and leaving it the way it is. Kind of neat getting it from the original owner along with the owners manual. You can tell that he took good care of it over the years.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Here it is running


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet score!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Fine score! That's a great looking machine.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

nice. looks like the original owner took care. nice machine


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice, She could have made an easy 150 dollars on that machine by selling so you really scored.


----------



## Zac5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice Score!

That H60 is the near identical twin of the H60 on my 73 Ariens!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

free is always nice and even better cause it works
looks to be in real good shape too


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice machine !!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Is that a bolt in the one auger? I'd get that out of there before you use the machine.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't beat that price Panda! 

Your generosity was well rewarded!!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Is that a bolt in the one auger? I'd get that out of there before you use the machine.


I thought the same thing. 

Good score!


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Is that a bolt in the one auger? I'd get that out of there before you use the machine.


I noticed that, I am going to go over it this summer and fix the stuff that needs it. One of the tires needs to get fixed, new tube I think. It was leaking gas while it was running so most likely new fuel line. Other wise it is real solid machine.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Swwweeeeeeet


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice score! Love the little 22inch machines.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats! Love a freebie like that one! Good looking machine.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

WoW! Just can't beat the old solid machines.


----------



## mahynder (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Scott, 

Its Free and It works well. What more can you ask for here. 

What about the Lawn Mower ? Which brand is it and did you buy it or was it for free as well ?

Cool Score!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mahynder


----------



## mahynder (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you @Kiss4afrog!


----------

